# Lyft bonus start date



## ChitownMark (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi guys,

On which day of the week does Lyft comission bonus begin?


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

Monday. It's Monday 5 am to Monday 4:59 am. You need to get 50 hours in that time frame to cancel out all commission.


----------



## ChitownMark (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Grace A. said:


> You need to get 50 hours in that time frame to cancel out all commission.


Although I can't tell for sure since I have not seen a weekly bonus statement yet, I think that even with 50+ hours Lyft will get a commission, amounting to 4%. They will take 20% off from the top, and then add 20% bonus to the 80% remaining, paying you 96% of the gross fares. Anybody else has more updated info ?


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

No, their wording was very shitty. I worked 15 hours which means I got a 5% bonus. It was 5% of my original fares making my effective commission 15%. Others who worked 50 hours confirmed they got all commission back.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Grace A. said:


> No, their wording was very shitty. I worked 15 hours which means I got a 5% bonus. It was 5% of my original fares making my effective commission 15%. Others who worked 50 hours confirmed they got all commission back.


Thanks for the confirmation. That is good news for drivers !


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

I confirm: I "worked" (ie left my phone on while I am sleeping) and the few rides I did this week ended up being commission free


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

I confirm. I worked 30 hours and got half of the 20% commission back.

Note last week they gave us a bye and didn't enforce the 90% acceptance rate for the bonus to apply. They said they would this week so keeping it on while sleeping won't work anymore. Unless you are in an area that you know won't get pings.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Doodle said:


> I confirm. I worked 30 hours and got half of the 20% commission back.
> 
> Note last week they gave us a bye and didn't enforce the 90% acceptance rate for the bonus to apply. They said they would this week so keeping it on while sleeping won't work anymore. Unless you are in an area that you know won't get pings.


How come you slept so little ?  You could have kept the app on 24/7 and racked up 168 hours of work . You would have gotten 100% of the commissions back....


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

Because I didnt know they didn't enforce the 90% rule until I got the weekly summary.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> How come you slept so little ?  You could have kept the app on 24/7 and racked up 168 hours of work . You would have gotten 100% of the commissions back....


Lyft makes you take an 8 hour break after 12 hours on...but otherwise, yeah.


----------

